# [Suggestion] Using a new spoiler mod



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

OK, I'm a lazy so & so, and I have a crappy surface on which to mouse on.

But are there any other mods for vBulletin which could hide text tagged as a spoiler until either moused over, or a link is clicked on, rather than highlighting white text on a white background?

Here is a spoiler mod which overlays text with a graphic until the mouse is over it, an option which might not be the acceptable alternative for many, but to me is still better that trying to highlight text.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Just click ONCE above the spoiler text

hold shift, down the down arrow


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Just click ONCE above the spoiler text
> 
> hold shift, down the down arrow


True, but if you're going to the trouble of using the keyboard anyway, might as well just press *Ctrl-A* (select all) instead.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

kind of a weird bump


----------



## NoCleverUsername (Jan 29, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> kind of a weird bump


I log in intermittently.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish we had a spoiler button (like the IMG or BOLD button) so we didn't have to type it out. Might get people to use it more if it was easier.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

jenhudson said:


> I wish we had a spoiler button (like the IMG or BOLD button) so we didn't have to type it out. Might get people to use it more if it was easier.


i second this..how hard would it be to implement?


----------

